# too many toys?



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

I know rats are smart, and loved to be challenged, but is it possible to have too many toys, or do they love a lot of toys? Just curious I know my ratties need more toys, just not sure how many.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Too many is the perfect amount -- lol. They'll get bored of some, ignore others, and all in all will mess with everyone of them at least once.


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

okay, great I am getting a bigger cage my friend has one I think its the ferrit nation the double so I am wondering how to fill it lol I have hammocks (hopefully stay in tact) some plastic tub as hammocks ladders even baby toy plastic rings I don't know if they will play with those. I just wanted to know so I don't go overboard although Tomorrow I know I am going to have a huge haul of rat toys lol


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

bird toys are great!


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

oh you can use bird toys? A certain kind or any sorry for questions I just want to do it right.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any really. Avoid calcium-rich ones as there is a bit of a debate on the affects. Foraging toys and toys they can shred up are great, and most bird toys are targeted to do this.


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

oh goody I am so happy now I have more options. I am learning something new every day which is awesome.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup. Reptile rocks/logs also work too!
If you like online shopping check out drfostersmith.com and ferret.com and bird.com

Unfortunately most toys for small animals aren't awesome for rats so you have to adapt :\


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

oh okay, funny thing is i get the fosters catolauge for my dog lol. I will have to get the small animal one. I will check out the other sights and see what I can get from there thank you so much


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

small animal and ferret are great. I got stuff for sugar gliders even and love it.


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

is it weird I am getting excited over new rattie toys lol


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I get super excited and love going to the petstore or opening the package when it comes -- and usually sit in front of their cage like a fool when I've put them in just watching the rats like,"look look look a new toy play with it do you like it!?"


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

lol When I got them a couple igloos and huts I actually said "Hey Guys look at this igloo for you to do whatever in" I got weird looks from my roommate he was like Shay you do realize your talking to rats I just closed the door and was like yes.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No one understands that pets talk back, just not in English >.>''
I talk to my pets about everything -- "Is this fun? Do you want to lay here? Whats up?" I took to doing it in Spanish so no one would know...


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

their body language talks like when Delrio likes something he will take it and move it to where he wants it, and Otis well he will just go and lay in or on top of it. They tell me when they want to come out of the cage by jumping on it every morning they know their little routine lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My rats koopa on the side of their cage and will follow me around it if I come in without greeting them. My male also will sit and stare at me if his wheel broke -- he jumps on the level, down, back on it because it wakes me up and he knows it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm not sure that there is such a thing as too many toys, but there can be an issue when rats are presented with all of their toys in the cage at once. It is better to split the toy collection into several parts and rotate the toys with each cage cleaning so that there is always something new to explore. Even with dozens of toys, rats can become bored!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

When I upgraded cages it was necessary to introduce more toys. Of course, financial restrictions meant it doubled when he transferred and has since had trickled new toys in.


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

I am at that point where I want them to have toys but there is the money issue. Rats can be costly, and at the time I got them I had all the money I needed and then some,but I am the type of person who will put my pets before me. So if I needed shampoo I would go to the local dollar tree if that meant it would put money in my pocket for their food and toys.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think you can have TOO many as long as there is enough space for the rats to safely run about . I always get hanging bird toys at walmart (that's the cheapest place to get bird toys, in my experience), dog ropes, bird ladders, large pvc piping for tunnels, aspen wood ramps, etc. Hope this helped!  OH and I suggest you check out the CN & FN cage pic thread, it's one of the sticky threads at top, so it's easy to find.


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

Every time I get bird toys Delrios bottom half gets stuck in the hoops so I had to take that down. I got the critter nation double cage, and in the mist of putting it together so when its done ill post a pic


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright, can't wait to see it! And I think you can get hanging toys without hoops ??? but I'm not sure what is avalible in your area. Dog ropes are one of the best, I find.


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

i find it hard just because if Delrio doesn't like it he will find some way to ruin it  like hammocks he will destroy them, and doesn't care if otis is in it. Or he will find someway to try to push it out of the cage. *sighs* I dunno what to do with him lol


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Even with an injured foot, my old-man Bobbi still manages to tear into shreads each and every fleece blanket I give him  so I totally understand  The dog ropes are pretty sturdy, as are rubber dog bones (non-toxic if they do get shredded). Maybe you could trying hanging rubber dog bones from the cage?


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

that is a good idea, I can try that. Just they have different personality otis loves to play, and Delrio well he is a grouch. He even goes to the extent of pushing the food bowl off the shelf, and covering otis in food


----------

